# Okay, show us the babies bad hair days :)



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

And here's my Leo (what a bad Mommy I am for even showing...poor little guy )  
But I just love this pic of him...what a silly little boy. Caught this one, right after one of his naps :wub: 

[attachment=52122:bad_hair_day.JPG]

Here's all our babies having a bad day...but still looking soooo cute :wub: :wub: 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

this is cupcake when she turned 1 year old! lol! she really looked PISSED! hahaha my little baby.. this is also when she was tear staining horrible!












here is another one when she was a little puppy... she looks like a little lion


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 6 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772556


> [attachment=52122:bad_hair_day.JPG][/B]


*ohh my gosh. look at that little squashed sweet baby punk. he looks absolutely SUPERCUTE. 
I would just wnat to grab and snuggle him :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 
*


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Brie that looks a bit like a cockateal bird!! LOL

She actually has many bad hair-days, especially after a rough and tumble.

[attachment=52127A020145.jpg]
[attachment=52126A020147.jpg]


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ May 6 2009, 06:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772587


> Brie that looks a bit like a cockateal bird!! LOL[/B]


 :HistericalSmiley: She does!!! That has to be the cutest bad hair photo ever.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL Casanova loves to get into stuff and the evidence is always in his hair and beard....

LOVES stickers.

Casanova: U finks ai em heffing eh baad heieh dei? Ai em the viktem! Hit hattacked mee first!!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Here is one of Roxie, just waking up

[attachment=52139:Roxie___...epy_Head.JPG]


Here is one of Ruby.. I think she was around 4 months old here...

[attachment=52140:Ruby___Sleepy_Head.JPG]

I love it.. These pictures of everyone's messy heads are so cute... :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL    Looook at the bad hair day babies.....LOL

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128

Klarisa, I am so sorry...I couldn't get yours here at work...it doesn't allow access to photobucket ...but I can add them later if you like (hugs)


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Please please don't tell Mia I posted this one!!! My daughter had just taken off her top knot.  
[attachment=52141:mowhawk.jpg]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ May 6 2009, 12:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772701


> Please please don't tell Mia I posted this one!!! My daughter had just taken off her top knot.
> [attachment=52141:mowhawk.jpg][/B]



Oh my gosh...that is just tooooooooo precious... :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: and it's added...OMG Maggie...too funny, and promise not to tell.


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi didn't have many bad hair days, but she has had many staticy hair days! LOL
I found a couple of her:

























































Sorry for so many! :brownbag:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

I posted this pic of Button here last week, but it has it all in the "bad hair day" sweepstakes: A recent bath with flyaway fur, the hair that hangs over her right eye in a permanent cowlick, and a little bit of mud on the whiskers, the results of her proactive talent for finding the only mudhole within miles! :wub: 











Right now, her topknot will NOT hold a latex band... she has it out within 10 minutes. And heaven FORBID I should try a bow! A baby barrette is out even faster. But this might actually be a GOOD sign, because her coat is so slippery-silky that nothing can get a grip on it while it's still puppy-short. I swear that her coat doesn't tangle or matt-- I can pull a flippin' FLEA comb through it without ever hitting a snarl! :biggrin: 

In the meantime, though, she's in severe danger of being mistaken for a "pipsqueak-sized" sheepdog! :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda says, "Why Mom, I didn't play in the hose and then in the dirt...I'd never do such a thing!"


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 6 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772793


> Gigi didn't have many bad hair days, but she has had many staticy hair days! LOL
> I found a couple of her:
> 
> 
> ...


Gigi is so photogenic, static or not! :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 6 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772828


> Soda says, "Why Mom, I didn't play in the hose and then in the dirt...I'd never do such a thing!"[/B]


That's an awesome picture of Soda- so cute! These white dogs can't get away with anything!!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ May 6 2009, 05:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772828


> Soda says, "Why Mom, I didn't play in the hose and then in the dirt...I'd never do such a thing!"[/B]


LOL! :wub: I wonder if Soda is related to Button???  Button has a serious talent for finding mud!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just after mom combed my hair and tried out my new buckles, 

[attachment=52147:2009_05_06_017.JPG]


it worked on one side but not the other...
[attachment=52145:2009_05_06_015.JPG]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'df say this is a bad hair day 

[attachment=52148:sayPOOF.jpg]


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

[attachment=52149:Stop_tak...es__Mom_.jpg]When I saw this, I knew I had THE PERFECT picture! My husband hates this picture, but I think it is funny! Reillie and I use to get up on Saturday mornings and hit the couch for some 'Mommy and me time" - she had really bad bed head one Saturday morning and I had to get the picture!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

This was a great idea! What I'm finding so charming about these pictures is all the bright, black eyes peeking out from under the mops of white fuzz! Malties have SUCH expressive little faces! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

here's Ava the night I got her.....minus a top knot. :biggrin: We were still in Florida.

[attachment=52150:a_messy_ava.jpg]


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

This is Bogie at around a year old. I usually keep his hair pretty short so he doesn't have many bad hair days.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LBB says, "Top this one" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

[attachment=52155:BillySta...air_copy.jpg]


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL is all I have to say!

Wolfie hardly ever has a bad hair day anymore.....since his hair is so short! B)


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG...these pics are adorable!!!

Okay gang...here's the babies so far



http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ May 6 2009, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772871


> LOL is all I have to say!
> 
> Wolfie hardly ever has a bad hair day anymore.....since his hair is so short! B)[/B]


http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128

Wolfie added...toooooo cute


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Too funny ! You're getting to be a pro at this Miss C.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Does London win for Worst Hair Day? LOL! :smtease: 










It was a very static kind of day. lol

Sorry for the bad quality, it is a cell phone picture from January.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ May 6 2009, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772880


> Does London win for Worst Hair Day? LOL! :smtease:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



London has been added  

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie! 

I used this one on Shutterfly for a Get Well card. On the front I put "Kallie says don't give me any static ..." And inside I put .. " ... Just Get Well Soon!"


[attachment=52156:kallie_static_1.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's Crisse having a bad hair day:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Darla and Fallon bad baby hair days and static cling days.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh....all are sooooooooooooo cute...and all are added

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128 :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128

I changed the song    

What do ya think??


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh these are great! I'm dying at Brie's Cockatiel Mowhawk!! And 'perfect' Cosy??? What a riot!! Then LBB...and London! Oh they are all fantastic! I'm going to have to STOP deleting bad hair moments.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

[attachment=52164:ctmpphp2ZXetj.jpg]

she always looks this way after a good play  

[attachment=52165:ctmpphpBD69hh.jpg]

wanna be LBB  

[attachment=52166:ctmpphpXehiMN.jpg]

this is what I woke to one morning :wub: one of my favorites :wub: 

here's my princess :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ May 6 2009, 07:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772925


> [attachment=52164:ctmpphp2ZXetj.jpg]
> 
> she always looks this way after a good play
> 
> ...



Awwwww I added your favorite :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Petula
[attachment=52167:tula_3.jpg]
Paxton
[attachment=52168ax_bowl.jpg]
Pixel
[attachment=52169ixpillows.jpg]
Parker
[attachment=52170:static_park.jpg]

i seemed to have deleted most of them...but most the pics i take they have bad hair haha.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here's Cookie shaking his head after taking out topknot


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Really great (and cute!) thread! Who knew bad hair days could be so stinkin' adorable?!

Here is Tchelsi's Bad Hair Day ... my little white schnauzer!

[attachment=52179:tch_bad_hair.jpg]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, and I mustn't leave out Tater Tot's problematic hair! 

[attachment=52180:tater_bad_hair.jpg]

[attachment=52181:tatumn_bad_hair.jpg]

He'll never forgive me if he finds out I shared these photos with everyone! So mum's the word, 'kay?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love this thread! We all try to post pictures
after baths and fluffing. This reminds me of 
the tabloids at the check out counter with pictures
of stars without make up or at the beach with celluite 
showing. Here are a couple of Frank and Lola.

[attachment=52182:greenfeet_1_.JPG]
Lola with green chicken feet
[attachment=52183:jjj.jpg]
"The Mop"

This thread should be titled...The true and unvarnished life of a Maltese!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Here's Lizzie


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

How cute!!

Your babies have been added.
http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Chloe's ultimate bad hair day, when i dressed her up for Halloween doing her best Jimi Hendrix. 










This is my little pigpen Noelle, she loves to play in water and dirt. 











Riley with his hair and bow all messed up.











Chloe at 4 months old.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Baci has had many bad hair days .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I usually have tons of horrible pictures, but they're the ones I delete!!!!!! I will definitely start saving....the worst of the worst, LOL.

Here's a particularly terrible picture of Archie!! :brownbag: 
[attachment=52191:Archie_on_the_deck.jpg]

And Abbey right before we went to the groomers - 10 weeks after missing our previous appt :shocked: 
She's got monkey eye brows!!!!!!! I can't believe I'm showing you these pictures!!! But I love the dress that Pat (Sassy's mom) made.
[attachment=52192:Abbey__s...s_mom_rs.jpg]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Demi's Bad Hair day


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

The babies have been added :wub: 

If I missed one, or two or :shocked: let me know 

http://www.slidelicious.com/view.html?slideid=109128


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Everyones babies are far too cute.

Here are a few of Mill and Murph on their bad hair days.

Mill









This was when Milly was spayed and couldnt have a bath...she looks awful









Murph









His hair is looking a little weird here.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I too often delete Hunter's bad hair days because there are so many of them but here are a few that I have saved.


















This was a really bad haircut but we had just adopted him from the shelter and he had lots of mats and was generally a big mess with ear infections, a hurt paw, and goopy eye stains :bysmilie: .


----------

